# Destin Flyfishing on the Katie Anne



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Had a flyfishing trip this morning with a fella from up northeast. Told him the jacks (crevalles) have been schooling along the beach and were a pretty easy target with the fly weather permitting. Weather permitted but, after several bites and bentrods and runs we managed to keep losing them. The jacks are in schools along the second bar and are pretty aggresive on a topwater popper. I like to take the hooks off a top dog, use it as a teaser to bring the jacks up and get them fired up, leading them to the fly. 










Three hours later still no clean release so we went off shore a bit, found some bonitas, caught one on the fly, customer happy. 

Went to some bottom structure, found some jacks, this time amberjacks. Again used the top dog to get them fired up and transfer them to the fly. Really good exciting fishing and the jacks were much bigger than your expected nearshore ajs. My customer could have caught them till he was spent, wait he did catch them until he was spent and threw in the towel. If you like flyfishing May is the month for catching jacks on the fly within three to five miles of the beach.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! I've been trying to get some nice AJs on fly, but I've only gotten undersized ones so far. That's great that you found that fish that close in.


----------

